# Planning Citroen CX (series 2) conversion



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

Have an pictures and specs on the vehicle? I have no clue what that is. 

One hour @ 70 mph will take a lot of power regardless of what vehicle you use. Do you have any thoughts on your traction pack yet to achieve this?

You'll enjoy the conversion. It's a ton of fun!


----------



## Anaerin (Feb 4, 2009)

Most US members probably won't know anything about Citroens, as they are a strictly European-only carmaker (The DOT kept banning their new, innovative ideas each time they came out with one).

I can see at least 1 major problem with converting a Citroen, especially a CX, and that's the hydraulic system. In a Citroen, the Hydraulics handles the brakes AND the suspension system, using (very) high pressure hydraulic fluid (180 bar, or 2610PSI!).

There is a wealth of information about Citroens and their Oleopneumatic suspension system, and a good place to start would probably be http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citroen_CX

The reason they're DOT-banned is that they have automatic height adjustment (among other things), which is banned as it changes the height of the headlights. You can get "Grey" imports, and as they're older now they are grandfathered in to get around DOT regulations, but you will still have problems with repressurizing the nitrogen spheres, which has to be done every 100,000 km or so.


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

with the speed and distance requirements you specified you are well into lithium battery territory which means you should (at minimum) double your maximum budget.

If you know things like the Cd and your expected weight for the citreon you can plug the numbers into http://www.evconvert.com/tools/evcalc/ and see what sort of battery capacity you are going to need. I am guessing you are going to be up in the 30KwH range which is double what the biggest lead acid pack you could fit into that car is going to be able to give. (I have 1250lbs of lead in a toyota MR2 and the farthest I have gone on a charge is 66 miles, at 55mph; no stops)

I like the vehicle idea though. Definitely creative. 

Good Luck


----------

